# Studying for CDEO



## Tami_F (Jul 27, 2016)

So far, there aren't any training materials available for this new certification. I'm anxious to get studying - does anyone have suggestions on where to start?


----------



## Tami_F (Jul 29, 2016)

I chatted with someone from AAPC yesterday, and it sounds like it will still be a while before any training materials are released for this certification. She said there isn't an official date yet.


----------



## bobby4tony (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm currently signed up for the exam. Taking it towards the end of the year. Same issue for me. Cannot find material anywhere. So I thought I'd just read generic material on the topics tested for the exam.


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 22, 2016)

That sounds like a good plan. AHIMA has a study guide for their CDIP cert, which is similar, but I'm personally hesitant to buy it since I don't know how the CDIP and CDEO exams differ.


----------



## TheStephCode (Aug 22, 2016)

I will commit and schedule my exam when the study guide or practice exams are available.  I want to know _*exactly*_ what I need to study before I take that 5 hour 40 minute test.  I really want to obtain this credential but only want to have to test for it once!

I've spoken with someone at AAPC a couple times, including this past Friday, and I'm told both times that it will likely be the end of 2016 before these materials are available to us.  I hope that pans out to be worst case scenario.


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 22, 2016)

TheStephCode said:


> I will commit and schedule my exam when the study guide or practice exams are available.  I want to know _*exactly*_ what I need to study before I take that 5 hour 40 minute test.  I really want to obtain this credential but only want to have to test for it once!


I feel exactly the same way! I went forward with it a couple months ago because I wanted to take advantage of the reduced exam cost. Mine is currently scheduled for December, but at this point it seems like that will likely get pushed to some time next year. Someone from the AAPC told me that there's no charge for changing the date of your scheduled exam as long as you do it more than 30 days (I _think_) in advance. 



TheStephCode said:


> I've spoken with someone at AAPC a couple times, including this past Friday, and I'm told both times that it will likely be the end of 2016 before these materials are available to us.  I hope that pans out to be worst case scenario.


Good call, thank you. Maybe I'll just start studying for the CPMA in the interim .


----------



## TheStephCode (Aug 22, 2016)

Tami_F said:


> Maybe I'll just start studying for the CPMA in the interim .



You certainly would not be wasting your time in doing so.  There will be similar information covered on both exams.  Both exams cover documentation compliance and procedure/dx coding.  These credentials, in my opinion, seem to go hand-in-hand, with each diving a little deeper into auditing or compliance.


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 22, 2016)

TheStephCode said:


> You certainly would not be wasting your time in doing so.  There will be similar information covered on both exams.  Both exams cover documentation compliance and procedure/dx coding.  These credentials, in my opinion, seem to go hand-in-hand, with each diving a little deeper into auditing or compliance.


I'm happy you said that because I've been thinking the same thing. CPMA has been my "big goal" since I started my journey into coding, but I am pretty new to this, so I thought it might be a little premature to go for that one next. The CDEO absolutely seems relevant to what I'm currently seeing every day, and seemed a logical next step. I'm flexible, though .


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 25, 2016)

*Update*

This afternoon, I called and spoke with someone at AAPC. He told me that the training materials could be available as soon as next week, and to check back on Aug 31 or Sept 1. That's the earliest date I've heard yet, but he did caution me that it still isn't set in stone, so that date is not a guarantee. He also told me that if he were in my shoes, he would go for the CPMA right now because the current sale is so good, in case anyone else is in a similar limbo.


----------



## Denise0728 (Aug 25, 2016)

*CDEO Clinical Suggestion?*

I am studying for an upcoming cert for the new CDEO.  For the clinical portion I am looking for some reading / study material for the two topics listed in the clinical portion as "Common conditions in pregnancy" and "Common conditions in the perinatal period".  Does anyone have any good reference or resource material they could suggest.  I work in Risk Adjustment - so I am sure you can guess this is one of my weakest areas.  Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## bobby4tony (Sep 6, 2016)

Tami_F said:


> Good call, thank you. Maybe I'll just start studying for the CPMA in the interim .



I just passed the CPMA last week!!!

Hopefully they have material out soon. I'm signed up for the exam in October.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 6, 2016)

bobby4tony said:


> I just passed the CPMA last week!!!
> 
> Hopefully they have material out soon. I'm signed up for the exam in October.



AAPC have intimated (see 'off topic' at the very bottom of the forum page) that study material should be available at the end of the year for the CDEO exam. In my experience AAPC tend to be overly optimistic with their timeframes; maybe this will be different.

I have no intention of applying for any exam without study material so I will just wait until I see it in black and white.


----------



## Tami_F (Sep 7, 2016)

bobby4tony said:


> I just passed the CPMA last week!!!
> 
> Hopefully they have material out soon. I'm signed up for the exam in October.


Congrats on your new cert! Good luck on the CDEO. 




twizzle said:


> AAPC have intimated (see 'off topic' at the very bottom of the forum page) that study material should be available at the end of the year for the CDEO exam. In my experience AAPC tend to be overly optimistic with their timeframes; maybe this will be different.
> 
> I have no intention of applying for any exam without study material so I will just wait until I see it in black and white.



Thanks for pointing this out, I had not seen that post. I'm just going to push back the exam date until I've had enough time to study whatever material is eventually released. It will be interesting to see when that actually happens.


----------



## Donbinoy (Dec 20, 2016)

*Cdeo*

Hi,
Guys I am planing to sit for CDEO in march  2017. Any advise on study materials please ....


----------



## Tami_F (Dec 21, 2016)

Donbinoy said:


> Hi,
> Guys I am planing to sit for CDEO in march  2017. Any advise on study materials please ....



Per a phone conversation I had with someone at AAPC earlier this week, they are still expecting study materials to be released next week.


----------



## dlashua (Dec 27, 2016)

*Cdeo*

Very interested in this credential.  I hope there is a study guide released soon.


----------



## demetriary (Feb 8, 2017)

*No material*



Tami_F said:


> Per a phone conversation I had with someone at AAPC earlier this week, they are still expecting study materials to be released next week.



I paid for the exam not realizing there was no study material and the exam fee is non-refundable i just learned today. Why offer a test if there isn't any material or a study guide and take people's money in the interim. I did find the information, study guide, practice test and exam information with ACDIS and will eat the lost of the AAPC fee and go through them for credentialing.


----------



## sidlebird (Feb 28, 2017)

I used Merck manual online to study for diseases and treatments. I used CMS for the quality information. I know risk adjustment so that information I was ok with but if you do not understand you can google there are a lot of power points on it as well as CMS website has some MLN training on medicare advantage. I bought the optum clinical documentation improvement desk reference for ICD-10 and Procedure coding. I used that as my additional reference.


----------



## TheStephCode (Mar 6, 2017)

sidlebird said:


> I used Merck manual online to study for diseases and treatments. I used CMS for the quality information. I know risk adjustment so that information I was ok with but if you do not understand you can google there are a lot of power points on it as well as CMS website has some MLN training on medicare advantage. I bought the optum clinical documentation improvement desk reference for ICD-10 and Procedure coding. I used that as my additional reference.



Did you take the exam?  If so, which one additional resource would you recommend to take with me?


----------



## cborst9416 (Mar 28, 2017)

*CDEO exam*



Donbinoy said:


> Hi,
> Guys I am planing to sit for CDEO in march  2017. Any advise on study materials please ....



Hello Donbinoy- were you able to to find any study materials for this exam? I am scheduled in May and still no materials available on AAPC website. Called National and they do not have a definitive time when they will. 

Thanks,
CB


----------



## lasmus (Apr 30, 2017)

So is there still no practice exams or more information on this certification?  I looked at the Optum Clinical Documentation book referenced above.  I am CPC and CRC certified, and have knowledge as well of HEDIS and Quality.  Is this enough to pass the exam?  You can bring the Optum book to the exam as your additional resource?  I don't want to sign up if there is going to be some education coming out soon.  But I don't want to wait forever either.


----------



## Tami_F (May 1, 2017)

This morning I chatted with someone at AAPC to see if there was any more information on when a study guide and/or practice test might be available for this certification. They are still not giving a date on when to expect these materials. 

Among other things, I was told, "The product was sold as a stand-alone exam with a possibility of upcoming study materials but there was not a release date given then. This examination was designed for people within that specific range and using the information online as a guide on what will be covered."

When I expressed that it has been nearly a year since this exam was first offered, and many of us are getting increasingly frustrated with this situation, I was advised to email info@aapc.com.


----------



## nina21_bra@hotmail.com (Sep 20, 2017)

Tami_F said:


> I'm happy you said that because I've been thinking the same thing. CPMA has been my "big goal" since I started my journey into coding, but I am pretty new to this, so I thought it might be a little premature to go for that one next. The CDEO absolutely seems relevant to what I'm currently seeing every day, and seemed a logical next step. I'm flexible, though .



Tami, I see that you went for your CDEO.
any tips?


----------



## Tami_F (Sep 20, 2017)

nina21_bra@hotmail.com said:


> Tami, I see that you went for your CDEO.
> any tips?



I took the AAPC course and practice exams. I didn't use much outside information partially because I didn't want to spend time focusing on things that wouldn't be on the exam, and partially because I only had a few weeks to study before taking it.


----------



## TheStephCode (Dec 1, 2017)

Can you tell me which reference you selected to use for this exam and/or if you would recommend it,... or something else?  I am getting ready to take this exam, finally.  Thanks!


----------



## Tami_F (Dec 2, 2017)

TheStephCode said:


> Can you tell me which reference you selected to use for this exam and/or if you would recommend it,... or something else?  I am getting ready to take this exam, finally.  Thanks!



Hooray! Good luck Steph! When will you be taking it? 

I didn't take an extra reference, just CPT, ICD-10, and HCPCS, and honestly didn't feel like I needed one. I did utilize a lot of the blank pages in my coding books for notes, but didn't end up using those much, either. It wasn't as hard of an exam as I'd feared.


----------



## hicksmap (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Tami, 


What did you use to study for the CDEO?




Tami_F said:


> I feel exactly the same way! I went forward with it a couple months ago because I wanted to take advantage of the reduced exam cost. Mine is currently scheduled for December, but at this point it seems like that will likely get pushed to some time next year. Someone from the AAPC told me that there's no charge for changing the date of your scheduled exam as long as you do it more than 30 days (I _think_) in advance.
> 
> 
> Good call, thank you. Maybe I'll just start studying for the CPMA in the interim .


----------

